# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Tư vấn - Thị trường >  Đặc điểm tiếng Trung và nguyên nhân chúng ta nên biết về tiếng Trung Hoa.

## Trans24h

Quốc gia Trung Hoa không chỉ có diện tích thuộc diện lớn nhất thế giới mà có dân số lớn nhất thế giới. Sở hữu hơn 1,5 tỷ dân ngoài ở trung quốc đại lục có rất rất nhiều ở các quốc gia khác trên thế giới. Nếu muốn giao tiếp với lực lường người này bạn cần hiểu rõ tiếng Trung

  Đặc điểm ngôn ngữ - tiếng nói người Trung Quốc?

  Mặc dù tiếng (ngôn ngữ) Quan thoại được xác định là ngôn ngữ chính thống của Trung Quốc, Tuy nhiên, nó chỉ là một trong hàng chục ngôn ngữ trong khu vực và mỗi ngôn ngữ không thể hiểu được từ ngôn ngữ kia. Có bốn loại ngôn ngữ được sử dụng phổ biến ở quốc gia rộng lớn này gồm:Quan Thoại, tiếng Wu, Yue (tiếng Quảng Đông) và tiếng Min.

  Tìm hiểu:  *Dịch công chứng tiếng Trung*.

  Bên trong nội địa đất nước Trung Hoa, có hàng trăm loại ngôn ngữ không giống nhau. Mỗi phương ngữ không chỉ có từ vựng riêng mà nhiều phương ngữ còn có một hệ thống ngôn ngữ viết riêng. Chúng có những đặc điểm như sau:

  - Ngôn ngữ làm việc, giao tiếp, ký kết, văn bản chính thức từ chính phủ, hoạt động pháp luật, đơn vị sử dụng tiếng phổ thông để liên lạc chính thức.
  - Các tổ chức chính trị và học thuật sử dụng tiếng Quan thoại làm ngôn ngữ chính.
  - Học sinh ở tất cả các trường Trung Quốc bắt buộc phải học tiếng phổ thông.
  - Ngôn ngữ chính thức của lực lượng lao động liên bang và nhà nước Trung Quốc là tiếng phổ thông.

  Tiếng Quan Thoại đã được gọi là tiếng Anh của thế giới Trung Quốc. Điều này thực sự hơi lạc hậu, vì tiếng Quan thoại là ngôn ngữ được nói nhiều nhất trên thế giới. mặc dù thế, tình cảm là chính xác, vì tiếng Anh là ngôn ngữ dành cho kinh doanh, giáo dục và thương mại ở hầu hết thế giới.



  khai phá:  Dịch thuật công chứng tiếng Pháp

  Tại Trung Quốc và Đài Loan, ngôn ngữ của kinh doanh, thương mại và giáo dục là tiếng phổ thông. Đây cũng là một trong bốn ngôn ngữ chính thức của đất nước Singapore xinh đẹp. Ngay cả trong những khu vực mà tiếng Quảng Đông được sử dụng nhiều, khi kinh doanh được thực hiện, tiếng Quan thoại là ngôn ngữ được sử dụng.

  Xét trên phương diện chữ viết của Trung Quốc các nhà điều tra và nghiên cứu đã cho kết luận có nguồn gốc từ năm 1400 TCN, đã biến nó chuyển sang loại ngôn ngữ cổ nhất Trung Quốc.
  Vào khoảng năm 100 SCN, học giả Trung Quốc Xu Shen đã phân loại các ký hiệu để dễ dạy và học hơn. Ngày nay, có hai hệ thống chính để viết tiếng Trung Quốc đó là: truyền thống và đơn giản hóa. Ngôn ngữ đơn giản là một tập hợp các ký tự được sử dụng thường xuyên nhất. Nó phổ biến nhất trong thời gian 1960 và 1970. Mặc dù tên dễ dàng hơn,

  Chữ viết Trung Quốc là chữ tượng hình. Dó đó, chúng có thể được viết từ trái sang phải, phải sang trái hoặc thậm chí lên và xuống. Sự tự do của vị trí ký tự làm cho việc dịch thuật trở nên thú vị, đặc biệt là khi dịch từ tiếng Quan thoại sang ngôn ngữ với các quy tắc cụ thể về vị trí và căn chỉnh ký tự tuyến tính.

  Có 3 loại ngôn ngữ được sử dụng nhiều nhất trên thế giới đó là: Tiêng Quan Thoại, Tiếng Anh, Tiếng Tây Ban Nha. Trong đó tiếng Quan thoại và tiếng anh đang chiếm ngày càng quan trọng trên thế giới và chúng giường như giành giật vị trí đứng đầu thì tiếng Tây Ban Nha ngày càm giảm tỷ trọng.

  Đối với không ít người dân, tiếng Trung phổ thông là một ngôn ngữ lôi cuốn. Đối với những người khác, đó là một phần cần thiết trong cuộc sống hàng ngày của họ. Dù trường hợp có thể là gì, khi xem xét dịch sang hoặc từ tiếng Trung, hãy chọn một công ty dịch thuật có kinh nghiệm và chuyên môn về ngôn ngữ nguồn và ngôn ngữ đích. Xét cho cùng, không giống như nhiều ngôn ngữ hiện đại hơn, tiếng Trung Quốc bắt nguồn từ hàng thiên niên kỷ văn hóa và truyền thống phải được hiểu nếu bản dịch là chính xác.

*Xem thêm: [replacer_a]*

----------

